# AMSOIL PI (Performance Improver) Gasoline Additive



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

My only question is were did all the material build up go? Valves? ports? cat? or did it get burned up?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> My only question is were did all the material build up go? Valves? ports? cat? or did it get burned up?


Gets burned up and blown out of the exhaust.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I should probably try this out on my wife's car. She's always stuck in traffic and I can imagine the carbon build up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> My only question is were did all the material build up go? Valves? ports? cat? or did it get burned up?





XtremeRevolution said:


> Gets burned up and blown out of the exhaust.


So don't use this right before you're going in for an emissions test.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I should probably try this out on my wife's car. She's always stuck in traffic and I can imagine the carbon build up.


I was thinking the same thing - my wife's Solara almost never goes more than a mile from engine start to engine stop. Her fuel economy sucks but she can go over a month between fill ups.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You should take those cars out on the hwy once every couple months and beat it a bit to clean out the carbon. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I do try to take my wife's car out on occasion. Usually it's for her quarterly oil change and tire rotation. Her 2007 Solara has less than 33K miles on it, which means at the 30K service interval I had all the work for the 60K interval done as it had been slightly over 5 years.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> So don't use this right before you're going in for an emissions test.


Correct. It will however improve the emissions reading (in applicable states) the following tank. 



money_man said:


> You should take those cars out on the hwy once every couple months and beat it a bit to clean out the carbon.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


That will help a bit if it's really bad but it isn't a preventive approach to the problem. The owner who wrote the review I posted owns a 1.4T Sonic, tuned, and drives it hard in the SW region making trips to Vegas in excess of 100F ambient at times. Cruises at 80mph, which it you've seen the area will remember consists of many significant grades for miles at a time.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Gets burned up and blown out of the exhaust.


Or maybe the oil filter. I always run this stuff a couple of times before my oil change which is looking like will 11 - 12 months for me. So that way in case there is any gunk that goes to filter I am getting it out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> Or maybe the oil filter. I always run this stuff a couple of times before my oil change which is looking like will 11 - 12 months for me. So that way in case there is any gunk that goes to filter I am getting it out.


From the combustion chamber into the oil filter? I don't see any likely way that carbon that is burned out of the engine over the course of 400-500 miles is going to be caught shortly afterward into the oil filter. That would have to seep down past the piston rings (compression and oil seal) and contaminate the oil before finally being pumped through the filter.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Updated initial post.


----------

